# Donor eggs in Cyprus



## Diane71 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi ladies I have just joined but I'm totally lost lol 

There seems to be so many part 1 and 2 etc 

I'm looking for information as we r considering going to Cyprus for de but there doesn't seem to be a lot of info on the website 

If anyone can help thank you


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, 
Go back to main menu and have a look in the international section further down. It lists countries. You'll find cyprus and turkey together. Dogus is the most popular clinic and there is a document with info and spreadsheet listing results at the start of the dogus thread ( sorry on phone so can't post link ).

Also have a look at suitcases excellent overview of donor egg treatment at the top of the donor egg section. 

Hope this helps, and good luck with your treatment.

X x


----------



## Diane71 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi 

Thank you so much


----------

